# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  Rcupration de donnes EhCache

## Manitobaa

Bonjour,

J'enregistre des donnes dans un rpertoire (C:\cahedire)..

Dans ma classe j'aimerai rcuprer des donnes en cache sur mon disque dur, mais j'ai pas trouv d'exemple..

Quelqu'un pourrait m'aider ??

Bonne journe,

Manitobaa

----------


## Kirua12

Salut,

j'ai pas trop compris ton problme, tu as stock des donnes en cache avec ehcache et tu veux les relire ? ou tu as des donnes dans un certain format et tu veux les lire avec ehcache ?

----------


## Manitobaa

J'ai stock des donnes avec ehcache et j'aimerai les relires  ::): 

Merci de ton aide

----------


## Kirua12

et quel est le pb exactement ? tu as une erreur ? tu ne trouves pas tes donnes ?

----------


## Manitobaa

Enfaite voici un extrait de code :



```

```

J'ai bien un fichier Test.data avec les donnes en cache mais j'ai retour de valeur de 0 et j'arrive pas comprendre ...

Merci encore de ton aide

----------


## Kirua12

et quelle est la config du cache ?

----------


## Manitobaa

```

```

Merci

----------


## Kirua12

tu n'arrives pas  lire les donnes du cache aprs un redmarrage de ton appli ou pendant son excution ?

----------


## Manitobaa

Les deux  :;):

----------


## Kirua12

a m'tonne pendant l'excution, tu n'as pas forcment les donnes dans les fichiers du cache mais les donnes sont accessibles.

Pour avoir les donnes aprs un redmarrage, il faut ajouter  la config du cache 


```
diskPersistent="true"
```

Comment est gr l'arrt du cache manager ?

----------


## Manitobaa

J'ai pas encore regarder quand le serveur redmarrait...

Si t'arrive  me dcrire comment y procder c'est sympa  ::): 


Merci encore de ton aide

----------


## Kirua12

Si tu gres le cacheManager  la main, il faut que tu fasses quand ton application s'arrte (par ex, avec un ServletContextListener)


```

```

Sinon, il faut que tu dfinisse un hook sur le shutdown de la JVM
http://ehcache.sourceforge.net/docum.../shutdown.html

----------


## Manitobaa

Par contre maintenant les donnes sont accessible dans une redmarrage de serveur ..

Par contre il arrive pas  lire les donnes pendant un redmarrage...



```

```

Merci

----------


## Kirua12

C'est  dire ? erreur, comportement ...

----------


## Manitobaa

Null pointer exception

----------


## Kirua12

euh, peux tu fournir plus de dtails ? la stacktrace par ex...

----------


## Manitobaa

```

```

ma ligne 40 c'est : 

```
Movie mySecondMovie = (Movie)element.getObjectValue();
```

----------


## Kirua12

je comprends pas tout ce que tu dis :
"Par contre maintenant les donnes sont accessible dans une redmarrage de serveur ..

Par contre il arrive pas  lire les donnes pendant un redmarrage..."

Tu peux lire les donnes ou pas ? il y a qqchose dans le fichier test.data ? as tu un fichier test.index ?
As tu gr le shutdown du cachemanager ?

----------


## Manitobaa

Alors j'ai bien un fichier test.data et test.index, il y a bien quelques choses deadans...

Lors d'un redmarrage du serveur je n'arrive plus  lire les donnes en cache... et je n'ai pas grer le shutdown du cachemanager..

T'arrive  me dire pourquoi je n'arrive pas  lire mes donnes lors d'une redmarrage ??

----------


## Kirua12

je pense que c'est parce que le cachemanager n'est pas arrt correctement.
D'habitude je ne gre pas le cachemanager, dans mes applications, c'est Spring qui s'en charge et qui l'arrte donc proprement.
J'ai fais des tests simples : si je n'arrte pas le cachemanager, je n'ai pas les donnes, si j'arrte le cachemanager, tout marche comme prvu.

----------


## Manitobaa

Donc je pourrais faire un manager.shutdown(); et ensuite essaier de rcuprer mes donnes en cache ?

----------


## Kirua12

oui, le mieux, c'est de rajouter un ContextServletListener et de faire l'appel  a la mthode shutdown dans la mthode destroy

----------


## Manitobaa

Merci a fonctionne problme rsolue  ::):

----------

